# Restricted view from seats at Greenwich equestrian arena



## SECRETSQUIRRELS (30 July 2012)

Has any one whose been to Greenwich had a problem with restricted view through a judges box? It looks to me like seats in rows say 1 to 4 (ie lowest level seats  on short side of arena) would have a view from behind judges boxes. Any one had this problem and /or know what can be done about it?


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

no restricted views i saw. where there was the seats were empty which was obviously done deliberatley


----------

